# MI - DNR gains control of game farms



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Whit, it looks like you're unfairly blaming cervid farms for CWD and other health problems. You said "The source of much of the disease problems that affect our wild deer and elk herds, especially CWD, is found in penned cervids, specifically deer and elk." Other than unsupported allegations by persons with various agendas, there is no evidence that deer farms are the source of CWD.

The various fact sheets on CWD agree that its origin is unknown, and it may never be possible to definitively determine how or when CWD arose. While CWD was first recognized as a syndrome in mule deer in a Colorado state wildlife research facility in the late 1960s, modeling suggests the disease was present in free-ranging populations of mule deer for more than 40 years.

Regarding bovine TB, Michigan's notable deer disease problem, MDA testing has given all the state's hundreds of enclosures a clean bill of health. That's right, of the tens of thousands of deer tested for TB, none were found to be TB positive. The TB problem is only in Michigan's free-ranging deer.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Twodog and Others,
CWD was first found in a herd of penned deer in CO. The herd was one used by wildlife biologists at Colorado State University. That is fact not fiction. It has been found in herds of cervids, both penned and those in high fence hunt areas out west. That is fact, not fiction.

Check out the following URL which will discuss the history of CWD. Make note that near the beginning it mentions that the disease was first found in a penned herd in CO. That is what I mean as the source of the disease.
http://www.deer.rr.ualberta.ca/courses/AS475/studentreports/CWD.Staben.html

Please also refer to:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=58252

This is a post by Hamilton Reef giving details of CWD being found in a fenced deer herd in WI. Part of this piece refers to the fact that fenced deer do escape.

Perhaps the problem comes from my use of the word "source" and how you interpretted the word. I doubt if the definitive "source" or very beginnings of the disease will ever be known. I used the word "source" to indicate that CWD seems to be often found in penned or high fenced cervid herds. The transportation of such animals across state lines seems to be a major cause of the disease spreading as far as it has. Keep in mind that a prion is not a living organism and of its own, is not mobile. It must be moved.

I've done quite a bit of research on the 'net about CWD. Your inference that it has no connection with penned cervid herds is incorrect. There is plenty of evidence out there supporting that premise. If you look for it, there is a piece written about an attempt to eradicate the culprit of CWD, a prion (protein module if you will) by digging up and removing the soil in the pen where cervids (I believe they were deer) were kept. After extensive cleanup and removal of the soil and adding of new soil, the prion was still present.

TB was first found in Michigan deer in a penned deer herd in Presque Isle County (Deer and Deer Hunting, Nov. 2002.

A captive elk herd near Gaylord was found to have TB a few years ago. DNR news release.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Whit, while I'll agree that deer farms are an area of disease control concern, I'm not sure why you are trying to blame TB and CWD on deer farming. If you check the facts you will find otherwise. Regarding the first Colorado deer identified with CWD, they were found in a state wildlife test facility not a deer farm/ranch/hunt club business. Also, there is speculation that scrapie from sheep previously kept in the Colorado state research facility, may have somehow mutated/evolved into CWD in the deer. (Scrapie in sheep, mad cow disease in cattle, CWD in cervids, and CJD in humans are TSE type diseases which destroy the brain.) By the way, the facility you described that tried to do a CWD cleanup is the same Colorado state research facility where CWD was first identified.

Also, please note this partial chronology of TB in Michigan which shows that TB was found in a free ranging deer 3 years before it showed up in any enclosure. Also, the Presque Isle enclosure had originally been depopulated and repopulated with deer certified TB free. Speculation is that the deer inside had picked up the disease from nose-to-nose contact with deer outside the fence. This particular enclosure is now double fenced.

October 19, 1979
Michigan attains bovine TB accredited-free state status. 

November 2, 1993 
Slaughter tissue samples from Michigan cows sent by Michigan Department of Agriculture (MDA) to National Veterinary Services Laboratory (NVSL) in Ames, Iowa. Cow traced to Isabella County. 

December 21, 1993 to November, 1994
Culture positive for bovine TB. Additional testing of approx. 70 herds and 7,000 cattle found no additional bovine TB. 

November 22, 1994
Male white-tailed deer killed during firearm hunting season in Alpena County identified as infected with bovine TB. 

March 20 to July 5, 1995
MDA and US Department of Agriculture (USDA) tested all livestock (771 cattle, 14 swine, 17 goats) in a 5-mile radius of the hunt club where the 1994 TB-positive deer was found. No evidence of TB in any livestock tested. 

March 14, 1995
Michigan Department of Natural Resources (MDNR) collected 14 deer from the hunt club. Deer from 2 captive herds within surveillance area also examined upon death or culling. No evidence of TB. 

1995
TB Wildlife Survey 1995 testing included: 354 hunter-harvested deer with 18 TB-positive. 

1996
Deer Management Unit 452 created by MDNR to monitor TB. 

1996
TB Wildlife Survey 1996 testing in 5-county (Alcona, Alpena, Montmorency, Oscoda and Presque Isle) surveillance area included: 3,718 hunter-harvested deer with 47 TB-positive; additional 208 deer collected by MDNR with 5 TB-positive; non-hunt collected 252 deer, 4 TB-positive; 79 hunter-harvested elk with no evidence of TB; 45 additional carnivorous animals of 6 species tested with 1 TB-positive coyote (Alcona County). 

1996
Testing outside surveillance area: 753 deer (from every county, most submitting at least 10 deer) with no evidence of TB. 

October, 1997
Presque Isle County captive deer farm identifies one deer with lesions suggestive of bovine TB. Herd quarantined, tested. 

December 18, 1997
Tests confirm bovine TB in Presque Isle County captive deer herd. 

1997
TB Wildlife Survey 1997 testing in 5-county surveillance area included: 3,634 hunter-harvested deer with 71 TB-positive; non-hunt collected 47 deer with 2 TB-positive; 109 elk with no evidence of TB; 18 carnivores of 4 species with 2 TB-positive coyotes. 1997 testing outside surveillance area: 24 deer with no TB evident. 

February 11, 1998
MDNR policy takes effect immediately, indefinitely banning new deer/elk farms in the 5-county area. 

March 11, 1998
Joint meeting of the Michigan Agriculture and Natural Resources Commissions approved mandatory feeding ban on deer and elk in Enforced Restriction Area Order (bordered by I-75, M-55). 

June 17, 1998
TB-positive cow confirmed in Alpena County. Herd (20 animals) depopulated, tissues sent to NVSL. 

1998
TB Wildlife Survey 1998 testing in 5-county surveillance area included: 7,761 hunter- harvested deer with 76 TB-positive; non-hunt collected 633 deer with 2 TB-positive; 11 elk with no evidence of TB; 138 carnivores of 7 species with 2 TB-positive coyotes and 2 raccoons. 1998 testing outside surveillance area: 51 deer with no TB evident. 

January 6, 1999
Two additional TB-positive cattle herds announced. 

November 10, 1999
Fourth beef cattle herd (Presque Isle County) confirmed as bovine TB-infected 

December, 1999
Three deer outside of Enforced Restriction Area (one each in Antrim, Mecosta and Osceola counties) are found with lesions suggestive of bovine TB. 

1999 TB Wildlife Survey 
1999 testing included: 1,878 hunter-harvested deer in Movement Restriction Area with 41 TB positive; another 5,099 were tested outside of the MRA with 12 testing TB positive; 151 elk were tested with no evidence of TB; 1 coyote and 1 red fox tested positive for TB.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

It would seem to me that the discussion has moved from the original issue which is that the oversight function of game farms has moved away from the Ag department. It seems to me that many are stating that they favor the move as the Ag dept did not do their job. Let's keep the focus on the issue which in my opinion is why aren't we holding the Ag department responsible and ccountable? With the shift it seems that we give the state another two years of excuses such as "we just took over give us a chance to catch up". I'm concerned about not letting the Ag folks off the hook because don't they also take the lead role in the TB as well as other issues that also impact sportsmen? Rather than applauding the move why are we not shaking our heads and wondering what else is Ag not doing. What is the next time buying scheme? What next screwing is coming to the state and sportsmen?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Its in the best interest of all that the AG and DNR work together on this. Does it really matter how or who is going to pay for it? You and I will pay for it one way or another. We always do! This has far reaching implications for all Michiganders.





> This was well established in the Engler aministration and continues today with the Republican corruption of protecting their polluter campaign contributions. Michigan is the only Great Lake state with free permits to pollute. The Republicans are in glee to have the pesty cashed strapped DNR further in debt for their game farm ag buddies, same as their polluter buddies. That will be the Republican retaliation for taking away their cozy game farm and Dept Ag relationship.


Wow Reefman I thought this was the Outdoor News forum not the Democratic bash the Republican forum. Your political bias is starting to show. Does this mean I now have to scrutinize all news in this forum for political bias? Look in the mirror man you are no different than the people you accuse of playing politics.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Just telling it like it is. As an independednt I have the freedom to chastise both parties, not to sugar coat history.


----------

